# Converting Thai Baht back to US Dollars?



## Serendipity2

I thought I would bring up a vexing problem that bedevils tourists visiting Thailand.

Many Americans [and others] visit Thailand. In the process, they convert their home currency into Thai Baht. That's the easy part. The hard part is to try to re-convert Thai baht BACK into your home currency when you find you've too much and are ready to head back home. 

This was a problem in Japan back in the 50's. You could buy Japanese Yen but when you were ready to depart The Land of the Rising Sun you couldn't convert it back to your home currency. You could spend it, keep it for a souvenir, give it away, burn it or do whatever you like - you just couldn't convert back to $US or any other currency. In short, you were screwed by the government. 

I think [but don't know] if the same is true now in Thailand but it was VERY hard to make the conversion in the past. Anyone with current info they can share?


----------



## Cer

Just go to the bank and tell them you want to buy $.
They will have a list of available foreighn currencies on hand.
If not enough they will order at the headoffice and in two days you can collect.


----------



## Acid_Crow

Serendipity2 said:


> The hard part is to try to re-convert Thai baht BACK into your home currency when you find you've too much and are ready to head back home.


Im usually broke when it's time to head home anyways. :clap2:


----------



## Serendipity2

Cer said:


> Just go to the bank and tell them you want to buy $.
> They will have a list of available foreighn currencies on hand.
> If not enough they will order at the headoffice and in two days you can collect.



Cer,

Thanks for your reply. Have you actually converted Thai baht back to your home currency? The last time I was going to [about 2001] I went to two different backs and essentially was told they could not do so. I don't know as I'm also usually pretty near broke but many come to Thailand, exchange a large chunk of money into Thai baht and then are stuck with it. Best to exchange money on an 'as needed' basis and keep your native currency with you or in safe deposit at hotel. I would still be interested to know the answer so if anyone has actually made the conversion of Thai baht back to your home currency.....

Serendipity2


----------



## Winkie

Would also like to add, that I've never had any problem converting THB to foreign Currency. All Banks offer this service, swift and efficient.

Departure area of both Swampy and Don Muang have many Exchange Kiosks, their only reason is to sell Foreign Currency.

No need for anyone to worry about this.


----------



## Serendipity2

Winkie said:


> Would also like to add, that I've never had any problem converting THB to foreign Currency. All Banks offer this service, swift and efficient.
> 
> Departure area of both Swampy and Don Muang have many Exchange Kiosks, their only reason is to sell Foreign Currency.
> 
> No need for anyone to worry about this.



Winkie,

Thanks for that! I called Bank of Thailand [New York City] and they confirmed as well.

There was a time when that wasn't the case and it was difficult to change back to US$ AND you had to present the receipt when you changed US$ [or what your home currency ] and could change back only THAT amount. There was also a time that you had to declare your money coming into the country on your arrival document [which made me VERY nervous] and God help you if you tried to leave with MORE than you declared OR possessed more than a token amount of Thai baht. Seems in that regard they've loosened up a bit. Now they just don't want expats. Maybe we could just ship them our money and stay home? It would save the price of an air ticket and a long, grueling flight too. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Cer

Of course I did change (last year) .
I changed into €.
That's why I could write my story into details.


----------



## Guest

You can go to most Thailand banks with any amount of Thai Bhatt cash or deposits and get it wired to the USA in US dollars and in fact almost anywhere else in any currency you choose. Subject to international exchange rules same as anywhere else. Plus you can get most currencies in exchange at the airports. The money change offices on the streets though are mostly for buying Thai Bhatt so they don't have much foreign cash to hand.


----------



## dinshaw

Serendipity2 said:


> I thought I would bring up a vexing problem that bedevils tourists visiting Thailand.
> 
> Many Americans [and others] visit Thailand. In the process, they convert their home currency into Thai Baht. That's the easy part. The hard part is to try to re-convert Thai baht BACK into your home currency when you find you've too much and are ready to head back home.
> 
> This was a problem in Japan back in the 50's. You could buy Japanese Yen but when you were ready to depart The Land of the Rising Sun you couldn't convert it back to your home currency. You could spend it, keep it for a souvenir, give it away, burn it or do whatever you like - you just couldn't convert back to $US or any other currency. In short, you were screwed by the government.
> 
> I think [but don't know] if the same is true now in Thailand but it was VERY hard to make the conversion in the past. Anyone with current info they can share?


S2 go to Vasu (Money changers) they are near sukhumvit soi 11.
Do a google search. Call them and inform them how much you want to change and they give the best rate over the phone. Better then any Bank or exchange service.
Been using them for years.


----------



## Serendipity2

dinshaw said:


> S2 go to Vasu (Money changers) they are near sukhumvit soi 11.
> Do a google search. Call them and inform them how much you want to change and they give the best rate over the phone. Better then any Bank or exchange service.
> Been using them for years.



dinshaw,

Is that one of the two kiosks near the Ambassador Hotel [the old parking lot after one of the wings burned down about ten years ago? I'm sure there is a BIG hotel on the spot now. The kiosks would be directly below the Skytrain.

A few years back [probably quite a few] one could exchange $US [or other western currency] into THB but it was very difficult to change back and if they did you had to have saved your original receipts to prove you changed that much money. There also use to be a requirement on the Thai customs form you filled out prior to arriving how much money you were bringing in - and woe unto those who were caught with more than they declared. This is no longer a requirement but I was never very keen on 'advertising' how much money I had on me. Didn't trust the Thai government then and still don't. Or, better said, about as much as I trust the American government. About as far as I can throw them! 

Thanks for your post.


----------



## dinshaw

Serendipity2 said:


> dinshaw,
> 
> Is that one of the two kiosks near the Ambassador Hotel [the old parking lot after one of the wings burned down about ten years ago? I'm sure there is a BIG hotel on the spot now. The kiosks would be directly below the Skytrain.
> 
> A few years back [probably quite a few] one could exchange $US [or other western currency] into THB but it was very difficult to change back and if they did you had to have saved your original receipts to prove you changed that much money. There also use to be a requirement on the Thai customs form you filled out prior to arriving how much money you were bringing in - and woe unto those who were caught with more than they declared. This is no longer a requirement but I was never very keen on 'advertising' how much money I had on me. Didn't trust the Thai government then and still don't. Or, better said, about as much as I trust the American government. About as far as I can throw them!
> 
> Thanks for your post.


Hey S2,
Its not a kiosk its an actual store. If i am not mistaken, if you take bts to nana exit , get off near soi 11 or close by. i think you can exit and its right there (maybe soi 7).

Also regarding buying usd and all. That was a few years ago. Times change mate.
Live for now not for what yesterday was.
Cheers


----------



## Serendipity2

dinshaw said:


> Hey S2,
> Its not a kiosk its an actual store. If i am not mistaken, if you take bts to nana exit , get off near soi 11 or close by. i think you can exit and its right there (maybe soi 7).
> 
> Also regarding buying usd and all. That was a few years ago. Times change mate.
> Live for now not for what yesterday was.
> Cheers



dinshaw,

I'm pretty certain I know the place you're talking about. I think you're right at it being on about Soi 7 - small place right on the corner. Same side of Sukhumvit that the BTS and Ambassador Hotel is on. It is probably the best place in Bangkok [that I am aware of] to convert money in Bangkok. 

Serendipity2


----------

